# What was your implantation bleeding exerpience?



## GreekGirl85

Can those that have actually experienced IB and a BFP share what it was like? I have gone through a lot of threads but 99% of them turn into an "am I pregnant" or "I think I have IB" thread. 

I wanna hear from those that experienced it and got their BFP! :flower:


----------



## Livsmom

I did not have much...just one spot actually. I did have cramping as well.


----------



## aanch

2 days before periods i got brown spotting for few hrs ... no need for a pad,, when i went in bathroom saw some spots on my panty .. i was sure AF was about to come because generally i get brown spotting before AF... next 2 days kept pad to be ready for period... no spotting no AF Nothing !! tested 3 days later day after period was due.. BFP !


----------



## vet2380

I posted this in the two week wait section a couple of days ago when I was trying to figure out if I was having IB or if AF had arrived.

8dpo-small amount of light pink blood 
9dpo-small amount of brown to red blood...I figured it was just the start of AF
10dpo-no bleeding, so I thought maybe the bleeding the past 2 days was IB
11dpo- small about of bleeding(red)
12dpo (today)- small amount of brown-red blood

I got a very faint BFP 12dpo, which over the last 3 days has become darker. I'm definitely preggers. I guess it goes to show that everyone has a different experience, so just trust your body. 

Good luck I hope you get BFP soon!


----------



## DrgnFly521

aanch said:


> 2 days before periods i got brown spotting for few hrs ... no need for a pad,, when i went in bathroom saw some spots on my panty .. i was sure AF was about to come because generally i get brown spotting before AF... next 2 days kept pad to be ready for period... no spotting no AF Nothing !! tested 3 days later day after period was due.. BFP !

Today I had a very small amount of brown in my cm only when I went to the restroom...and none since. Usually I spot before AF but its continuous.
I am hoping I end up with a BFP also!! AF is supposed to start Saturday.
FX'd it doesnt!!!


----------



## cherrylee

I'm not sure if this applies, I had light pink/brown spotting since the end on AF at the beginning of this month. My breasts stayed sore after my LMP and I spotted until the test showed me a BFP may 31st and June 1st. I've never had anything like it happen before.


----------



## littlepeterso

2 Days prior to AF I had a large "gush" assumed that AF was here, put in a tampon. When I went to change it, it was dry. A full day later I had another gush and nothing else. I found out 3 days after that that I was pregnant.

I was just sure that it was AF and I was so let down - and then so excited when I got my :bfp:


----------



## aanch

DrgnFly521 said:


> aanch said:
> 
> 
> 2 days before periods i got brown spotting for few hrs ... no need for a pad,, when i went in bathroom saw some spots on my panty .. i was sure AF was about to come because generally i get brown spotting before AF... next 2 days kept pad to be ready for period... no spotting no AF Nothing !! tested 3 days later day after period was due.. BFP !
> 
> Today I had a very small amount of brown in my cm only when I went to the restroom...and none since. Usually I spot before AF but its continuous.
> I am hoping I end up with a BFP also!! AF is supposed to start Saturday.
> FX'd it doesnt!!!Click to expand...

Gud Luck to you & all the best wishes. .. from my exp this sounds a BFP.. 2 days before AF brown spotting & then no AF arriving is a IB ... but Dont test until AF day passes by.. dont disppoint urself after IB it takes a while for the hcg to show in ur urine... wait till Monday .. Keep us all posted ! Excited for u!


----------



## DrgnFly521

aanch said:


> DrgnFly521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aanch said:
> 
> 
> 2 days before periods i got brown spotting for few hrs ... no need for a pad,, when i went in bathroom saw some spots on my panty .. i was sure AF was about to come because generally i get brown spotting before AF... next 2 days kept pad to be ready for period... no spotting no AF Nothing !! tested 3 days later day after period was due.. BFP !
> 
> Today I had a very small amount of brown in my cm only when I went to the restroom...and none since. Usually I spot before AF but its continuous.
> I am hoping I end up with a BFP also!! AF is supposed to start Saturday.
> FX'd it doesnt!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Gud Luck to you & all the best wishes. .. from my exp this sounds a BFP.. 2 days before AF brown spotting & then no AF arriving is a IB ... but Dont test until AF day passes by.. dont disppoint urself after IB it takes a while for the hcg to show in ur urine... wait till Monday .. Keep us all posted ! Excited for u!Click to expand...

Thank you!! That is my plan really...I have spent so much money on tests and been disappointed...I'm definately waiting this one out. Its very hard to wait...but will see.
Congrats to you though and hoping for a healthy, happy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Celtic Dragon

I had one day of light bleeding - pretty normal for starting AF. Then it slowed and stopped... My periods had been irregular so I was mostly annoyed and thinking my cycles were messed up. I tested a week later as I was a bit suspicious and got a very light BFP on an internet cheapie. I then did lots of other tests to confirm and because I couldn't quite believe it!


----------



## span

I had what I thought was the start of AF on the morning of my BFP - it was only a 'wipes worth' but seemd heavy enough and was dark, clotty blood. I thought my body was being cruel but that wan't the case. :flower:

Didn't have anything 1st time around.


----------



## GreekGirl85

Hmmm...

Tuesday 6dpo - woke up with period like cramps, went away after I got up. 

Yesterday 7dpo - Cramping all day, by afternoon faintly pink cm and some streaks of red

Today 8dpo - Lighter cramping, pink cm one spot of red in the morning, by afternoon no cm at all when I wipe but just brown discharge left on pantyliner. 

I'm not supposed to get my period until the 12th and am never, ever early so I really hope this is implantation bleeding...we've been ttc for 7 months and this hasn't ever happened in my cycle at all nevertheless while we've been ttc...I'm so convinced I'm never gonna get preggers I think it's more likely some crazy infection or something lol...


----------



## Meloc9710

I had a small amount of brown spotting the day AF was due. I did however get a bfp 3 days before AF was due. So not sure if that counts...


----------



## sigh

I started spotting at 10 dpo and it lasted for 10 days. I got my bfp at 14dpo night. The bleeding was similar to the end of a period (dark brownish red) and enough for a liner, but midway it was mixed with a little cervical mucus at times which made me think that I should take a test.


----------



## GreekGirl85

So I'm still cramping but my light pink/red spotted cm has now turned into that dark brown sticky stuff you get at the very end of your period...must be a good sign of implantation bleeding cause I have *never* experienced anything like this! 

When do y'all think I should test? I'm 8dpo today...


----------



## zombiedaisy

I didnt have any spotting, but had a lot of cramping.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Had a few spots a week before af was due...then i had a mini redclot that night as well... Tested two days later and bfp that continuously got darker as the days preogressed! I remember going downstairs and being giddy after i had the ib! I already knew i was prego before i tested!


----------



## GreekGirl85

I think I'm just getting my period an entire week early for the first time in my adult life...brown flow is getting heavier and I'm getting heavier period like cramps :(


----------



## crossbow

littlepeterso said:


> 2 Days prior to AF I had a large "gush" assumed that AF was here, put in a tampon. When I went to change it, it was dry. A full day later I had another gush and nothing else. I found out 3 days after that that I was pregnant.
> 
> I was just sure that it was AF and I was so let down - and then so excited when I got my :bfp:

This is what happened to me, around time I was due on started bleeding (not much but enough for tampon) used a towell over night but next morning nothing there, next day very light spotting then nothing so did a pregnancy test and it was positive, doctors sent me for early scans to check but they seem to think to early to see anything just a sac. going for another scan Monday.

Hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## MrsHopeful

5 days before AF was due I got a few drops of brown blood-if I hadn't had a panty liner on I doubt I would have noticed.....tested 2 days later as I felt very sick-negative....tested 2 days later (day before AF due) as was still feeling sick-got a faint BFP.
Good luck.


----------



## aanch

Did u test ,, whats the update ?


----------



## tulip11

hi
I want to share my condition but obviously not sure abt whats going on so I really found this topic here n like to know from those who had such exp of IB...first of all I would like to tell u guys that I have period cycle of 28-30 days n mostly i got spotting at the time when af was due that converted into periods finally...but this time what happened to me that today is my 25th day of cycle n on 23rd day of my cycle I noticed v lil brownish discharge which was for about few hours right but after that there is nothing even though today is 25th day n my period is not due...but I m having severe low backache...so now dont know what exactly it is...


----------



## RedButterfly

I'm having the same as some of you ladies. 3 days ago I had a faint BFP. Yesterday I started spotting brown blood, only a small amount. No need for a pad as it was only there when I wiped. When I woke up this morning (today AF would be here), there was a tiny bit more than yesterday on my night clothes. Still brown. Went to the bathroom and it was like what you get at the end of your period. There are no cramps.


----------



## helena

One tiny wipe of pink, only spotted as I was looking, on 9dpo.


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I havent got my BFP yet although im positive i experienced implantation last night, i just went to the toilet and wiped pinkish blood, didnt feel anything at all although today i am cramping and having full back ache x


----------



## tulip11

kimberleyrobx said:


> I havent got my BFP yet although im positive i experienced implantation last night, i just went to the toilet and wiped pinkish blood, didnt feel anything at all although today i am cramping and having full back ache x

hi kimberleyrobx
I am having similar condition as well ...I had brownish lil discharge on 23rd day of my cycle for few hours n then today is my 25th day n there is nothing just having severe back ache n cramping as well


----------



## katherinegrey

I didn't have implantation bleeding until AFTER my bfp. I had a few brown spots when I wiped for a couple of days at around 5 weeks, apparently it can take a while to work it's way out.


----------



## RedButterfly

katherinegrey said:


> I didn't have implantation bleeding until AFTER my bfp. I had a few brown spots when I wiped for a couple of days at around 5 weeks, apparently it can take a while to work it's way out.

That's exactly what's happening to me now. I don't have any cramps but I can't stop myself thinking the worst.


----------



## katherinegrey

RedButterfly said:


> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have implantation bleeding until AFTER my bfp. I had a few brown spots when I wiped for a couple of days at around 5 weeks, apparently it can take a while to work it's way out.
> 
> That's exactly what's happening to me now. I don't have any cramps but I can't stop myself thinking the worst.Click to expand...

 I didn't have any cramps but I did have little twinges, I was absolutely terrified! As long as the spotting doesn't get any heavier and you don't start getting cramps I'm sure you'll be fine honey. If you're worried though go and see your doctor, mine was fantastic and got me in for an early scan to reassure me xx


----------



## RedButterfly

katherinegrey said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katherinegrey said:
> 
> 
> I didn't have implantation bleeding until AFTER my bfp. I had a few brown spots when I wiped for a couple of days at around 5 weeks, apparently it can take a while to work it's way out.
> 
> That's exactly what's happening to me now. I don't have any cramps but I can't stop myself thinking the worst.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have any cramps but I did have little twinges, I was absolutely terrified! As long as the spotting doesn't get any heavier and you don't start getting cramps I'm sure you'll be fine honey. If you're worried though go and see your doctor, mine was fantastic and got me in for an early scan to reassure me xxClick to expand...

I'm starting to get cramps, it's starting to go red and no longer spotting. I have a Dr's appointment for Monday. But looks like I'm back off to the TTC forum.


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## tulip11

hi
I want to share my condition but obviously not sure abt whats going on so I really found this topic here n like to know from those who had such exp of IB...first of all I would like to tell u guys that I have period cycle of 28-30 days n mostly i got spotting at the time when af was due that converted into periods finally...but this time what happened to me that today is my 25th day of cycle n on 23rd day of my cycle I noticed v lil brownish discharge which was for about few hours right but after that there is nothing even though today is 25th day n my period is not due...but I m having severe low backache...so now dont know what exactly it is...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls i just spotted for 2 days never ever spot so i new i was pregnant x x


----------



## brandif

DrgnFly521 said:


> aanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrgnFly521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aanch said:
> 
> 
> 2 days before periods i got brown spotting for few hrs ... no need for a pad,, when i went in bathroom saw some spots on my panty .. i was sure AF was about to come because generally i get brown spotting before AF... next 2 days kept pad to be ready for period... no spotting no AF Nothing !! tested 3 days later day after period was due.. BFP !
> 
> Today I had a very small amount of brown in my cm only when I went to the restroom...and none since. Usually I spot before AF but its continuous.
> I am hoping I end up with a BFP also!! AF is supposed to start Saturday.
> FX'd it doesnt!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Gud Luck to you & all the best wishes. .. from my exp this sounds a BFP.. 2 days before AF brown spotting & then no AF arriving is a IB ... but Dont test until AF day passes by.. dont disppoint urself after IB it takes a while for the hcg to show in ur urine... wait till Monday .. Keep us all posted ! Excited for u!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! That is my plan really...I have spent so much money on tests and been disappointed...I'm definately waiting this one out. Its very hard to wait...but will see.
> Congrats to you though and hoping for a healthy, happy pregnancy!!!Click to expand...


First time I have found someone else from Texas! I am having a blood beta done Friday. I did a test today and of course it was neg...I just posted a thread on 2ww titled "I think I am out"...we will see...some pink when I wipe, don't know what to think, as i am only 11-12dpo....good luck to you!


----------



## Trishg21

on 9 DPO I had a small streak of brown when I wiped. It only happened once but I'm assuming that was IB for me!


----------



## liltiger

Mine lasted for 10 days, yes 10! It was just a little bit of brown blood when I wiped, then on about the 3rd day it was brown and red. After that it went back to brown. I skipped day 7 and thought it was finally over, but it started back up the next day. On the 9th day I had a single gush of red blood with a few tiny clots. I freaked out and thought it was over for me, so I retested. On the 10th day it was brown again. Now, finally it's over!


----------



## Amazeballs

I had very chunky, yellowish CM for about 3 days - That must have been my IB because 5 days after the yellowish CM I got my BFP!
xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I experienced implantation bleeding at 5dpo, my partner and i had just DTD and i went to the toilet afterwards and wiped pink blood x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a very faint pink tint to CM when I wiped once, and then for 6 days after that I had dark brown spotting (very light - not enough for a pad). It was normal for me to spot brown in my luteal phase, so I was sure I was out. Then I got my :bfp: at 9DPO (the 5th day of brown spotting).

I'm going to have an early scan to rule out an ectopic as, when I told my doctor about the above, she wanted to be sure. However, I've had no bleeding since and no pain whatsoever (except normal mild cramping). So, I'm not worried. :)


----------



## angelmommy214

hello everyone...about 10 weeks ago i gave birth to a beautiful sleeping baby girl..since then my heart is just shattered into pieces...i was 33 weeks pregnant and did not feel her move all day so we went to the hospital and was given the worst news of my entire life...currently we are TTC but i still have not had an "acual" AF...i have although had some funny stuff going on...at about 6 weeks PP i had some brown like spotting for a few days and then nothing until a few days ago when i started lightly spotting for like 2 days and then a little bleeding for the next 2 days but not AF like... i did take 2 UPT's and they were both BFN's but my doctor still wants me to come in for a blood test...does anyone have any insight on what this couod all mean? could i be pregnant? please cross your fingers for me that i am...thank you all in advance :thumbup:


----------



## susan_1981

I didn't get implantation bleeding until well after my BFP at about 5.5 weeks pregnant. I had a scan because of the bleeding and the doctor said it was most likely caused by implantation. It was just a bit of pink spotting for me x


----------



## Blondie007

Firstly angelmommy, I'm so sorry for your loss xxx
I will pray that this is a BFP for you. My implantation bleeding for both my successful pregnancies (I've had a miscarriage in the past but didn't get it for that) was like a short period. Both times, I actually thought it was my period and even used tampons! It was only because it only lasted around 2-3 days and wasn't particularly heavy that I thought it was a little strange (sorry for tmi!). I then took a test and got a VERY faint positive. This would have been 3 days after the bleeding stopped.
Hope this helps xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 <3 Angel. I cannot imagine what you've gone through. :hugs:


----------



## Heramys

I had red blood on the paper after been to the loo on the evening at 5 dpo and it was brown discharge on the pad the morning after. After that nothing and cramping on and off.


----------



## kelloggs

i had a browny pinky reddy mess on wiping either on my Af due date or most recently before.The recent one lasted a couple of days and the two prior maybe 24 hours. 

Angelmommy very sorry to hear about your loss. Hope you get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## Rhiaberry

Angelmommy I'm so so sorry for you devastating loss, I can't even begin to imagine your pain. Xx

I've never had implantation bleeding before this pregnancy, this is my 6th, so hopefully it will change the outcome for the better. My cycle is usually between 35 and 37 days long, I always spot randomly and never the same before each AF, it was cd27 and I thought because if my weight loss (2 1/2 stone at slimming world) my cycles where finally going to go back to 28days, I wore my new very pretty teal underwear only to find them ruined with brown blood, not just a couple dots either like ruined, so I put on a pad and went about my day, AF generally come on over 2 to 3 days, so I don't use tampons till I'm heavy, not alot more spotting that day, I spotted brown for the next two days then stopped, I didn't have any cramping with it either which I thought was weird. The day after I stopped spotting I thought, wonder what that was all about an it dawned I usually do a test, did one flicked it away at look as bfn, I had seen bfn's for over a year, I was fed up of see them, my DH told me to do another and be patient this time, did a frer and positive, no squinting either the first test on the left was it. So just goes to show it happens!!


----------



## angelmommy214

valentine's day was the day i had my sleeping beauty


----------



## angelmommy214

Blondie007 said:


> Firstly angelmommy, I'm so sorry for your loss xxx
> I will pray that this is a BFP for you. My implantation bleeding for both my successful pregnancies (I've had a miscarriage in the past but didn't get it for that) was like a short period. Both times, I actually thought it was my period and even used tampons! It was only because it only lasted around 2-3 days and wasn't particularly heavy that I thought it was a little strange (sorry for tmi!). I then took a test and got a VERY faint positive. This would have been 3 days after the bleeding stopped.
> Hope this helps xx

thank you....:hugs:


----------



## angelmommy214

Rhiaberry said:


> Angelmommy I'm so so sorry for you devastating loss, I can't even begin to imagine your pain. Xx
> 
> I've never had implantation bleeding before this pregnancy, this is my 6th, so hopefully it will change the outcome for the better. My cycle is usually between 35 and 37 days long, I always spot randomly and never the same before each AF, it was cd27 and I thought because if my weight loss (2 1/2 stone at slimming world) my cycles where finally going to go back to 28days, I wore my new very pretty teal underwear only to find them ruined with brown blood, not just a couple dots either like ruined, so I put on a pad and went about my day, AF generally come on over 2 to 3 days, so I don't use tampons till I'm heavy, not alot more spotting that day, I spotted brown for the next two days then stopped, I didn't have any cramping with it either which I thought was weird. The day after I stopped spotting I thought, wonder what that was all about an it dawned I usually do a test, did one flicked it away at look as bfn, I had seen bfn's for over a year, I was fed up of see them, my DH told me to do another and be patient this time, did a frer and positive, no squinting either the first test on the left was it. So just goes to show it happens!!

thank you....:hugs:


----------



## angelmommy214

kelloggs said:


> i had a browny pinky reddy mess on wiping either on my Af due date or most recently before.The recent one lasted a couple of days and the two prior maybe 24 hours.
> 
> Angelmommy very sorry to hear about your loss. Hope you get your rainbow soon xxx

thank you...im hoping very soon....:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

<3 Angel. I had my little boy on Valentine's Day; he's 10 weeks old today. <3


----------



## caz & bob

mine was just like spoting for 2 days


----------



## angelmommy214

mrsswaffer said:


> <3 Angel. I had my little boy on Valentine's Day; he's 10 weeks old today. <3

congradulations! cherish him always...10 weeks today...i will never forget that day...the signifance of that day will forever be with me....true love:angel:


----------



## angelmommy214

today is day 6 of this very light flow to most of the time nothing at all....can i still be pregnant? i have been pregnant 4 times already and never had implantation bleeding...im so confused...does anyone have any advice about this? should i not get my hopes up?:shrug:


----------



## lucky_star

I had just a little on tp in that was it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

angelmommy214 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> <3 Angel. I had my little boy on Valentine's Day; he's 10 weeks old today. <3
> 
> congradulations! cherish him always...10 weeks today...i will never forget that day...the signifance of that day will forever be with me....true love:angel:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lyghtning

My 1st child wasnt planned and I have felt like af was coming and was boarding a plane to used a tampon. When checked there was just a little blood on it. Replaced it and a few hours later there was nothing. I thought that strange. By the next day still nothing, doctors visit and blood test showed I was 10 days pregnant.

Nothing with 2nd child

6 weeks pregnant now with and IVF baby. They say implantation is 5 days after transfer and on that day I felt pin like pains for about 1 minute. No blood but I'm positive it was implantation


----------



## justhoping

opps


----------



## paintrider89

I had some brown blood when I wiped after doing BD about 3 days before AF. It was only that one trip to the bathroom, because I kept expecting AF to arrive. Tested 7 days later and got BFP in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## Ltruns33

angelmommy214 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> <3 Angel. I had my little boy on Valentine's Day; he's 10 weeks old today. <3
> 
> congradulations! cherish him always...10 weeks today...i will never forget that day...the signifance of that day will forever be with me....true love:angel:Click to expand...

Angel- I am SO sorry for your loss. No words can express the pain you've been through! I've been ttc for over a year and each month is heartbreaking, but NOTHING could compare to losing your sweetheart at 33 weeks. I have a friend who lost hers at 36, and almost lost her own life due to blood loss. If it encourages you any- she now has a beautiful little 2 year old. Not too long after her loss, she conceived again. I am sure hearing of any deliveries on or near the due date of your loss must be difficult. I know for many women with a miscarriage the due date can be such a painful trigger of emotions. Hope you (We ALL) get your bfp again soon!


----------



## 247kay

Myself 28, no known issues, and DH 30, low count and very poor morphologhy, have been trying ttc for almost 2 years now:cry:. The past two months I have pulled out all the stops. My husband started taking fetilaid, count boost, and clomid. I have a long list of supplements I have been taking along with drinking raspberry tea. We used soft cups and preseed this cycle. I should have o'd 29-1 and today ,about 9-7 dpo, I noticed my bbs are sore my cervix are so high I can't reach it. Then today when I went to the restroom I noticed some light pink cm on the tp. I decided to check my cervix since I usually do this everyday and there was a very teensy tiny brown speck of a clot (tmi I know but nothing offend me being a nurse and all). I am poas-aholic so I have been testing since 7 dpo (I know it is crazy:blush:) all the test have been bfn. I have been praying this would be our month. So what do you guys think?


----------



## mrs0222

My husband and I have been trying I guess you can say but here's my situation I started spotting on Monday may 6 (which is something I never do) it continued spotting until the 8th thrn on the 9th i started actually bleeding not heavy just a flow which lasted until the 10th which is when my period was supposed to start on the 10th the 11th came I had no flow just spotting then now today comes and I'm completely dry no spotting no flow nothing which i very weird I never experienced none of this before btw spotting started off pinkish turned bright red with lil blood clots then was pinkish again with nothing in it then just stopped today I have an appointment to see the doctor just was curious if this happened to anyone else


----------



## markswife10

I've had implantation with 2 pregnancies (only one I didn't have it with was my CP) now. In July I had IB at 6, 9 and 12 DPO (6 DPO was brown, 9 DPO was pink and 12 DPO was a couple of pinhead drops of bright red), got my BFP at 12 DPO that month.

This pregnancy I had IB at 7 DPO which was pink spotting with my CM and pink spotting after :sex: later that same day, and then some more pink spotting at 9 DPO (looks like pre-AF spotting but it didn't keep coming like pre-AF spotting does, it quit after a single incident). I got my BFP at 11 DPO this time. :) Apparently I'm one who gets implantation spotting because that's twice I've had it now and it led to a BFP!


----------



## Mocha_Baby XD

I had IB at 9dpo with this pregnancy =), it was on a monday night and my af was due on the following sunday. My IB was pretty much nothing really, just pink/red/brown tinged cm when doing a CP check and it was gone by the next morning ^^. I've never had IB before so i though af might of been gearing up early lol, after i had that though i knew i was pregnant for sure.


----------



## jzgrace

cherrylee said:


> I'm not sure if this applies, I had light pink/brown spotting since the end on AF at the beginning of this month. My breasts stayed sore after my LMP and I spotted until the test showed me a BFP may 31st and June 1st. I've never had anything like it happen before.

Did you actually get heavier bleeding like AF, then get the brown at the end of AF? I had brown after AF then turned to pink ewcm and I've been cramping, moody, and frequent urination. I guess my question is did you get a few days or so of AF then get the brown cm? I really hope you still log in cause I've asked a few people. But I don't think they are still active here.


----------



## NotNic

I have had it both times. The first time I had bright pink, watery spotting which appeared when I wiped before bed. The next day nothing. I tested a week later and got a very strong BFP and then a 3+ on a digital two days later.

This time I had very dark, rusty blood which was a bit mucousy (sorry for tmi). This time there was more and I could wipe a few times, straight after each other and get it, but an hour later it had gone.

Both times this was my first and only real symptom during the TWW. I also spot when I'm not on BCP, but my spotting is normally red, not a dark, rusty colour or pink. The first time I thought maybe I was spotting, but the next at I thought it was IB. This time I knew for definite.

Good luck


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

This is my 5th baby & i had no implantation bleed this time.


----------



## caz & bob

I had Spotting x x


----------



## 2ndtry04

I had IB with this pregnancy....started on 13dpo late in the afternoon, I thought it was AF.....cm had samo brownish color, and I put a pad.....
When I woke up next morning, I had brown discharge a coin size and nothing since then.....
Just to add, my cm was brownish for 2 more days....

On 16dpo I got BFP :)


----------



## msjt

Dears, 

today is my 25th cycle and I have very heavy bleeding. I am TTC baby and taking hormonal pills. I don't know if it is IB or not? normally my periods are 31-35 day. can you share your ex and advises


----------



## NotNic

In my experience what you've described isn't IB, however everyone's experience is different. As described before my bleeding has been light, different in consistency and colour to my usual AF and spotting. Both pregnancies I had a weird, longer cycle than normal the month before I conceived. I think its my hormone levels settling down, allowing me to conceive the next month. If yours isn't IB then I hope your cycle is the same as mine


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I had light reddish brown spotting which I thought was my period. Then it went away for a week and re-appeared, so once again I thought it was my period starting&#8230;until it too went away. 

My cycles have been weird and all over the place for about a year (I suspect due to intense exercise) but this seemed abnormal even for me&#8230;and then my boobs started to ache and throb like I had never experienced in my life. Took a test and got a very dark BFP. Took another one about an hour later, same thing.


----------



## babymoma89

I am in a similar situation 3 days ago I started with brown spotting which lasted about 2 days and now nothing. I am due to start af tomorrow but have no af symptoms like I normally do. I have however noticed I've been super moody and emotional. I took a test this morning but it was BFN. I have never had spotting like this ever!!!! Hubby and I have been trying for our second child for a while now with no luck.

With my first i didnt know I was pregnant till almost 9 weeks and hadnt showed up on a HPT till then. When should I retest??? Do you think it was IB?


SO NERVOUS AND EXCITED BUT DON'T WANT TO GET MY HOPES UP!!!!?:shrug:


----------

